# new tank new fish



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

someone gave me the tank, light, filter and stand. i kept half the water because the tank was very established. 
the tank









synodontis cat









severum









green terror









so far they are settling in. the cat and severum have started eating. i THINK the green terror is eating the sinking pellets but he wont eat the cichlid pellets. gonna try out a different food for him after work.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool tank! What size is it? Also, I love the severum. I've always wanted one but I've never had the tank space or compatible fish. But yours is gorgeous


----------



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

LUCKY one, ehhh? I like your tank. Fish seem happy in it. Hope you fing the right food for the severum. My only experience with ciclids is Rams.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

What type of cyno is he? I had an eypterus for 28 years (my dad got him 3 years before i was born) very hardy fish and intelligent. As far as i can tell from the pic he will outgrow his lair in a few years you might consider getting him a larger cave for a future moving.

The green terrors grow up to a max of 30cm(usually though they stop around 20) When they reach maturity they became quite the aggressors. They like to dig and guite usually they might even up-route plants (especially when grown).

Dont worry that he doesnt eat them yet. Those fish eat a wide variety of foods but sometimes it takes some using into them.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i love the red gravel! makes everything pop!


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice tank, may i ask the size though? The severum looks to be a green which can max out at a foot in length. The cat can also get big depending on its species. The GT can get i believe 8-10 inches and can have nasty attitudes. My concern would be if there is enough room for the two large cichlids to establish separate territories from one another.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

i took its measurements and its 50 gallons. i do intend on A. getting a bigger tank down the line. or B. giving one of the fish away to a friend of mine once it outgrows the tank. i figure i can keep one of the cichlids and the catfish in there. 
i tried to pick out a female green terror to keep its size down. 
the severum is a little pig. eat everything i put in there. 
the green terror is still being picky. but its very active and pooping so i guess its eating off the floor when im not looking. 
not sure what kind of catfish it is. its marked as "synodontis catfish" at work so i know that much. 
i didnt like the red at first its grown on me. 

thanks for the nice words everyone. the fish are finally not afraid of me and swimming freely. except the catfish. he just hides.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you can take a photo of him i would be willing to ID it for you.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

ill try to get a better picture of him/her tonight. 

ive decided to exchange the severum. it is super aggressive towards the green terror. jerk.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

ehh said:


> ive decided to exchange the severum. it is super aggressive towards the green terror. jerk.


Are you sure its not the opposite? They are known to be the friendliest of chiclids. Do you know what subspecies of severum he is? I cant tell from the pic.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe it's green or turquoise. I'm sure the severum is the aggressor. It chases the poor green terror around the tank. It approaches it then pushes it out from where ever it is.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

ehh said:


> I believe it's green or turquoise. I'm sure the severum is the aggressor. It chases the poor green terror around the tank. It approaches it then pushes it out from where ever it is.


It looks to be a Green to me as well. Just in it's stress markings in the picture. Cichlids are Cichlids, they all have personalities. Also when mixing larger cichlids even Severums it is best to get them young and have them grow up with one another (before they hit the 2.5-3inch marks on something like a severum).

The Sev might have claimed the entire tank to itself. If you decide to replace it I would replace it with some fast moving dither fish for the top layer of the tank. It will help the GT not be as shy as well as provide a more balanced look to the tank.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

All the fish are pretty small. Not even two inches. I was thinking of going with a convict. 

But I'm open to suggestions. What kind of fish for the top layer?


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

ehh said:


> All the fish are pretty small. Not even two inches. I was thinking of going with a convict.
> 
> But I'm open to suggestions. What kind of fish for the top layer?


Convicts have notoriously bad tempers. An adult convict and adult Green Terror may not mix very well. 

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

It's a weird tank. 3 feet long, 2 feet tall and 14 inches wide. what about a fire mouth? 

I really don't want to add dither fish because I don't want to buy a school. 
And thanks for all your advice so far. I really enjoy the people on this forum.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I brought home a fire mouth and the green terror is chasing it all around the tank. Hopefully it survives the night. 

not sure what to do now. I guess the tank is his. 
I'm thinking of starting from scratch and taking the green terror back.


----------

